# Finding a Fight?



## Si-Je (Jul 25, 2008)

Where and what would be needed to get a chance to fight a cage match?
I'm looking in the Dallas Texas area, and having a hard time finding the information I need to enroll a fighter.  (or whatever it's called)
Help!
Totally clueless!


----------



## Blindside (Jul 25, 2008)

Call some MMA gyms, ask who the local promoters are, and then call them.


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 25, 2008)

I called a couple of MMA schools and they didn't give me names of promoters.  Seems like their keeping that under their hat a bit.  Is there another way I could find local promoters in the area and contact them?

Also, I've been told that in Texas you have to be affiliated with a "accredited" MMA club and they have to recomend you to fight.  Is there a way around this?  We were hoping to go in independent of school affiliation.

(Plus, we be poor folks! lol!  Most schools want 200 a month!)


----------



## jarrod (Jul 26, 2008)

first off, try & hook up with someone in your area who knows the local mma scene & is willing to help you, or you WILL be used as sharkbait.

second, don't take any fights on short notice "oh, we just had a spot open on our card 3 days from now..."

third, try http://iscfmma.com/ & see if there are any events coming up.  contact a promoter & tell him you want to fight.  

jf


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 26, 2008)

Have you done any MMA training?

Or at least some Boxing / kickboxing AND wrestling / submission grappling / BJJ with people that have fought in those events?

Most promoters would (I'd hope) want that, they shouldn't just be throwing anyone that wants in into the cage.

Apart from that you have another major disadvantage, female fights are rare compared to male fights.  There just aren't a lot of women fighting, which is going to make finding a fight a lot harder.  I think your best bet would be poking around at http://www.fightergirls.com/ for advice and events.

Keep in mind that events will be few and far between, as will be opponents.  Not to mention that unless you have some fight experience in a sport that is related to MMA (Kickboxing, grappling, etc) some promoters might not want to risk throwing you in against someone that does have that experience.

Now to be perfectly honest, if you are not training in MMA, you should not be fighting in MMA competitions, this is something you should prepare for, which means training for it, under the rules of it, against other people that are doing the same.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 26, 2008)

Email Skip Hall for advice on how to get started in the States, he's a brilliant guy, has only just recently retired from fighting ( aged 62), has trained fighters and has also judged for the UFC. He's a mine of information!
extrememafighter@yahoo.com


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 26, 2008)

This is all for my husband.  He's competing.  He's 4-1 in San Shau and going again this October in Austin.  If he gets and invitation, we'll be going to Vegas.  The Austin fight doesn't pay, but Las Vegas would.
We were hoping to do a couple of cage fights in the meanwhile.

But have found that that is harder than it seems.  Thanks for the info all!


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 30, 2008)

Guy Mezger called me back and recommended that my hubbie do at least 10 ameture fights first before fighting in a paid match.

We're having a couple of problems with this.
1.  You can't use elbows, or knee the head.
2.  No money, it costs to train and feed this guy! lol!
3.  Time factor.

He did give me the name and number of a ameture fight promoter in our area, and gonna give him a call.

Hubbie's just started his serious training this week, and should be ready to compete in two months.  Honestly, he's going to compete in San Shau first.  I'm figuring that since he's already got a fight record of 4-1 in San Shau he's more ready for serious competition in the cage.

Reasoning:
1.  San Shau you fight 5-8 different fighters in one day.  three three minute rounds.  Unless you win the first two rounds.
2.  He's gotten experience fighting "unknown" opponents, as in their style and such are totally unknown before he fights them.  This keeps him sharp and adaptable to each fighter no matter what the style.
3.  We WILL get video of his ameture San Shou fights for web posting for the school and WC in general.

I know that San Shou is not taken seriously by MMA fighters because they stop the fight when a fighter is taken to the ground.  Although takedowns are legal and award points.  The reason San Shou does this is so they are NOT regulated by the Boxing Commission.  
Thus, he doesn't need a boxing liscence.  I don't need a liscence to be his corner man, etc.  Plus, more is allowed on a striking attacks.  If he does well in San Shou he may get invited to paid competition.

As for the ring.  We would love to get involved with a couple of cage matches, but on a pro circuit.  Maybe start off at the smaller, less payed fights that's fine.  But we just want to start his fight record in MMA pro because it seems that they make you "start over" with your fight card anyway when you have a ameture fight card already.

Hubbie is an older man by far on these fighters, and we wish to get through asap.  He doesn't have the years to devote to ameture fighting.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

It would be a mistake IMO to go straight into professional MMA fighting, nearly all fighters I know have gone through the sm, semi then pro route, some who've been kickboxers will go straight into semi pro as they are used to headshots and it's difficult for them NOt to hit the head.
It's such a shame we are on opposite sides of the Pond as I could recommend many shows etc for you BUT I'm afraid the advice would stilll be the same, start with amateur or semi pro. Very few genuine promoters would match you with no MMA fight experience at least not shows you'd want to fight on.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 30, 2008)

contact that local ameture fight promoter in your area.
get him to take a look at your husband.
If your husban shows enoughpromise I am sure something can be set up for some matches


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 30, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> Very few genuine promoters would match you with no MMA fight experience at least not shows you'd want to fight on.


 
What do you mean, shows he'd not want to fight in?
Would those be low paying shows or fights?
I'm not sure what you mean, but we're going to wait until he's all trained up first.  

He's had much experience taking head shots, and being hit hard.  (I'm hoping he won't get hit that hard in the head, of course! lol!)
He's pretty tough, he's military.

We've still got three more months of hard training, and I was just wondering how long it may take to get a fight in the works.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

I would differently give the promoter a call and I am PM'ing you a number for another one, pkease tell them I sent you.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 30, 2008)

I dunno... Try it out and learn the hard way?

Another thing: San Shou is pretty respected in MMA. If your hubby doesn't want to go to the ground, may I suggest training in takedown defense?

I don't think three months is enough. Nor is military training a factor in "toughness" in many cases. He might be SF or something, and still might have a glass jaw.

But that's besides the point.

It all boils down to the questions he asks himself: Am I ready? Or are the people around me just telling me I'm ready for a fight? Is my experience enough in the event I realize my strikes aren't doing anything? What if the guy takes me down? What kind of promoter pits an independent with a seasoned MMA fighter?

Here's one: Am I a fighter?

If he's asking those questions, then maybe he should train a little longer in different ranges outside his comfort bubble.

Personally, I think he should cover his bases.


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 30, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> I would differently give the promoter a call and I am PM'ing you a number for another one, pkease tell them I sent you.


 
I'd really appreciate that, and thank you!  We will definately tell them he was refered by you.
Realize now, we've got a time table for training for competition, and he won't fight until three months of conditioning.  Then, he'll be ready to give it a go.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> What do you mean, shows he'd not want to fight in?
> Would those be low paying shows or fights?
> I'm not sure what you mean, but we're going to wait until he's all trained up first.
> 
> ...


 
By shows he wouldn't want to go in I mean ones that will match him without having any experience against someone who wants a win on their record basically an unscrupulous promoter, they tend to be the ones that will either not pay even expenses or will promise you a purse then say they'll give it to you later. 
he won't get hit as hard as in boxing, boxers wrap their hands and have bigger gloves so they are able to hard much harder than MMA fighters. One reason we don't have the brain/head injuries boxing does.
A friend of mine who's a pro fighter here came from a CMA background, he's a lovely guy but is also a lesson in choosing your opponents! he has a lot of losses on his record simply because he's chosen wrongly. I'd stongly suggest that you get a manager or a good coach you can trust who will hand pick your husbands fights. If you are going to be picking them yourself read up and find out as much about the opponent before accepting the match. See if you can speak to their previous opponets. Find videos of them so you can plan tactics, the most important part of the fight is the preparation, in many ways the fight is the easy bit. You are not just training for a fight you are training to fight a specific person. You will have to consider weight as well, day before or day of weight in? will he cut weight? 

Here's the fighter Sami Berik I mentioned's website, his brother is a website designer so it's professional which helps Sami 'sell' himself and get sponsorship which is something you could think about, it helps with finances even if they only provide kit. Becoming known means that promoters ask for him, he's a very entertaining as well as skilful fighter which is something else that promoters look for. 

http://www.samiberik.com/hunsite.html


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like we really need to make sure we get an honest promoter.  I'd hate to think of Hubbie getting ripped off after fighting and not getting paid.

As for the fighters and their background, he'll be able to adapt.  It is definately advantageous to know about an opponent and their style of fighting and record and all, and we'll check all that out when the time comes.  For now, I'm trying to collect the correct information and contacts for getting him in the ring, and getting paid too I'm afraid.

I'm not really interested in desperate fighters and such, that would basically put him and my husband on even ground.  He's wanting to fight, make money 'cause we need it badly, and he's a "hungry" fighter.  So actually, it's my hubbie that most people won't want to fight.  Being a 'nobody" and all, no record, no history, etc..

I've got a long time left to research the in's and outs before he fights.  But, I found out that you need a certified cornerman, and cutman, right?
Would it be better if we got the certification straight from the boxing commission or will a promoter help provide cornermen, and such?
He's got a doctor that wants to be his cutman already, the hard part would be finding the right cornerman.
Not very many people will understand the way he's going to fight, and can see the opposing fighters, fight patterns.

Oh, still hoping for that PM on the promoter.  And wondering what would he/she like to see on hubbie?  Video of him fighting, records, meeting in person, I would think.  Any specific info they may need and what liscense's do we need to get in the ring?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes you need an honest promoter but your husband won't be just fighting on one promotion if he is to make a career out of fighting.
*You need a good coach/trainer*, a fighters job is to fight, the trainer/coachs job is to get him fighters. It's not about adapting if you are to be professional, you chose your opponents, you turn down the ones that you don't want, you don't fight just anyone. You plan your career. 
I'm not being down on you but think there's a lot you need to look into first. I would be very glad to help and I will get you and give you as much advice as you want from pro fighters and anything I can do.
If you are a fighter you have to serve an 'apprenticeship' first, learning the trade in the ring (as boxers do) you take opponents the same status as you and build up a record. You start becoming known on the circuit and then you will start to be offered more fights, some you take, some you don't. 
Weight is very important and you have to think about it now not nearer the fight, the weight of the other guy is important so you need to know what he's like, whether he will actually fight heavier than his weigh in weight.
One thing I can't help on is the rules for certification of corners etc, we have no ruling body hence no certification etc.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.cagewarriors.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=52

Try here for advice on how to start, there's several pro fighters on here who will answer your questions including some who've fought in the States.
Cagewarriors also have a promotion in the States so you may well get some information off them but I know they will only accept pro fighters with a proven record but it's something to work up to. Two of the mods are pro international fighters. Smiler ( Gary Turner) and Marc Goddard, the other Kainer is the promoter of CW. Kainer (Ian Dean) does the match making for CW here and is a mine of information, email him and tell him you were talking to me, he will help all he can with advice. As I said it's such a shame you are not over here, I could offer you a fight in December!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 30, 2008)

Fighting is not the route to take if you need money:

http://blogs.chron.com/fighting/2008/07/ufc_silva_vs_irvin_fighterpayo.html

This is the UFC, top of the food chain in North America.  Yet some of the fighters only pull a couple thousand a fight.  Now take into account that the fighter doesn't actually get that full amount as they have expenses involved. 

But keep in mind, even guys in the UFC are not neccessarily earning enough to live off of and still need to maintain full time jobs.

Starting out, he'll be making a lot less then that, and risks getting injured and being off work for a while.

If he's gonna fight, he should do it because he loves it, not for the money.  It won't work.  And trying to jump straight to pro will have him fighting people with more experience then him right off the start.


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, hubbie loves to fight!  We just want to make sure when he does it will be worth the while. 

I would and do really appreaciate your help and advice Tez!  We're not sure if he's really wanting a long career in fighting as much as maybe training fighters in the long run.  He does love to compete.  I think this would be perfect for him.

Yet, if the MMA arena takes too long, he may get a shot at pro in San Shou this October.  We do have a goal oriented time table for doing this.  When he goes to compete in San Shou in October, he'll be ready to fight cage, if we can find a paying fight.

The San Shou fight is so promoters can see new fighters and get them a paying gig, and it doesn't pay.  Honestly, that's about all we're willing to do for free.  If there is a way you "try out" for a competition in MMA, that would be fine too.  I'm not saying that his first fight should be big bucks, but he wants it on pro level.  And he is willing to work his way up in the MMA circuit from the bottom.  But, he wants IN the MMA circuit when he fights the first time.

As for a trainer or manager.  We honestly wouldn't know where to start to look for someone in that category.  And we cannot afford them right now, hence the need to be paid for the fight.  If he wins, we can invest the winning money to pay for personal trainers, diatitions, coaches, etc.  See, what I mean?
He was wanting to use this one trainer that trains guys specifically for MMA doing weights and workouts.  But, he's $100.00 an hour!  
Plus, hubbie has a minor in sports physiology, a major in business management, played college football, football for the marine corps, was in force recon in the marine corps as a MCMAP instructor for years, he's pretty well versed when it comes to conditioning, training, weight lifting and such.

As for the style of fighting he's going to be using.  There is no coach we could pay to help him in the ring that's on the circuit now.  But, we do need big guys for him to spar.

Oh, as for him being willing to cut weight.  No.  He'll compete in Heavyweight class, and will NOT cut weight for a smaller weight class fight.  This is EXTREMELY unhealthy for a fighter to drastically cut weight just before a fight, and puts that fighter at a severe disadvantage.  (dehydration, etc.)
Unless, he's got a healthy amount of time to cut weight for the fight.  (a couple of months, depending on how much he needs to lose).


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> Oh, hubbie loves to fight! We just want to make sure when he does it will be worth the while.
> 
> I would and do really appreaciate your help and advice Tez! We're not sure if he's really wanting a long career in fighting as much as maybe training fighters in the long run. He does love to compete. I think this would be perfect for him.
> 
> ...


 

We don't have coaches that you pay, all the fighters I know are with a club and the club instructor/coach does the fighter finding stuff. I'm sure your husband is very good at the physical part of training but your answer to the weight question means you don't know about the weight. I don't mean he should cut weight (unless he's at the lower end of heavyweight in which case I would recommend he does lose some weight, the HW div doesn't have a top limit and he could be fighting someone enormous). fighters have a 'fighting weight' and a weigh in weight, suppose the division asked for a 64kg fighter, well you'd have him cut his weight to meet that then after weigh in he'd resume his fighting weight of however much he can put on that's he's comfortable with. If it's a day before weigh in this doesn't take anything out of him, a day of weigh in makes it harder.
Andrew is right even if you get a fight that pays you will prob only get enough to cover expenses, you may be lucky and be offered a ticket deal but chances are you will be out of pocket for a long time. 
any chance you can join an MMA club where they can take you through all this?


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Try "Smiler" for advice! his email is on his site. he was in the States early this year for a fight, I believe he may do his seminars over there too, at any rate he's not called Smiler for nothing, a really nice guy, one of the good ones. he's also dropped weight and looks very good on it. Check the styles he's trained in!

http://www.teamgaryturner.com/index.php?page=profile


----------



## Si-Je (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, again, to join a fight club costs 100-250 a month and we just don't have that kind of money.
I've checked around many MMA gyms here and their expensive.  Plus, they require him to fight in their fashion.  And they make alot of money off the fighters they send to the ring.

We watched the Kimbo fight and cringed.  It straight out angered me what they did to Kimbo.  I want hubbie to be able to fight HIS way.  The styles that he has been trained in for many years, and what has worked for him so well for so long.

Hense, we'd rather go in on his own.  For personal, financial, and practical 
reasons.  We'd love to go to a MMA gym and train, spar whatever, but their just too costly.  It seems we're going to have to do it the hard way.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> Well, again, to join a fight club costs 100-250 a month and we just don't have that kind of money.
> I've checked around many MMA gyms here and their expensive. Plus, they require him to fight in their fashion. And they make alot of money off the fighters they send to the ring.
> 
> We watched the Kimbo fight and cringed. It straight out angered me what they did to Kimbo. I want hubbie to be able to fight HIS way. The styles that he has been trained in for many years, and what has worked for him so well for so long.
> ...


 

I can see where you are coming from, I wish we made money from our fighter lol, we take nothing from them in fact we spend money on kit, training etc for them. 
I can understand what you mean by fighting in his style but this is one of the reasons you need to look up all the possible fighters you can before you accept a fight with them. Most fighters fight in much the same way because the rules dictate that ( do check them very carefully before you accept a fight too, they may not be acceptable to you) and who you are fighting dictates that, it's obvious I know but if you are fighting someone who's stand up is weak and yours is strong you will be trying to stay up etc. One of our lads fought someone who was a Judo champion so Dave our fighter made sure the fight stayed up and he actually KOd him with a knee to the face. This is another reason to check out fighters is that you don't want to be fighting an Olympic Judo player or wrestler if your ground game isn't your best thing, if it is find a stand up guy who doesn't want to go to ground.
Over here we have the CW forum plus a couple of others where promoters post up their fight nights asking for fighters, is there anything similiar over there? it's usually a good place to find out who wants what. 
This is a good source of information about getting ready for fights etc
http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/home/


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2008)

Si-Je I can relate to cost, if you are ever in Arlington come on by and train. I have no problem helping someone out with what I know if he has that right personality. Cardio is a big thing and that is a must. Check your PM I sent you a note.


----------



## Si-Je (Aug 11, 2008)

I've heard that alot of fighters are leaving MMA to fight in boxing, san shao, K1 and other rings(shows?) because of money.  It seems that their just not paying fighters what their worth these days.
Hubbie met a promoter in Arlington this weekend, a guy he knew from a while back, and he's suggesting that he fight san shao because the MMA cage matches don't pay as much anymore.  
Yet, he's got a club with a full cage to practice in and he still does host shows.

As for Metzer who advised me to get him to fight in at least 10 unpaid fights ameture (I've heard similar advice from others too) I just find to be unacceptable.  When a fighter goes into a ring their taking chances with their body and health.  They deserve to be paid for having the guts to risk that.  And to have the financial means to get medical treatment if needed.  Just like anyother job.  No benefits, don't clock in.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 12, 2008)

Si-Je said:


> I've heard that alot of fighters are leaving MMA to fight in boxing, san shao, K1 and other rings(shows?) because of money. It seems that their just not paying fighters what their worth these days.
> Hubbie met a promoter in Arlington this weekend, a guy he knew from a while back, and he's suggesting that he fight san shao because the MMA cage matches don't pay as much anymore.
> Yet, he's got a club with a full cage to practice in and he still does host shows.
> 
> As for Metzer who advised me to get him to fight in at least 10 unpaid fights ameture (I've heard similar advice from others too) I just find to be unacceptable. When a fighter goes into a ring their taking chances with their body and health. They deserve to be paid for having the guts to risk that. And to have the financial means to get medical treatment if needed. Just like anyother job. No benefits, don't clock in.


 

I think there is a lot of confusion over fighters in MMA and what they get paid. Everyone knows you don't go into MMA to make money, it simply isn't there. If you want to fight to make money I think you'd have to go to boxing even then I'm not sure you'd make much.
The majority of people fight because they enjoy the sport. There is also confusion I think over who is an amateur and who is a professional. There are very few professional fighters in MMA, there is however a lot of fighters who fight under professional rules but are amateur fighters.
Fighting under amateur rules is actually very safe as there are usually no head shots involved, some promotions do have head shots standing only. these competitions are on par with karate, TKD, Judo competitions ( though often these are more 'dangerous' than amateur MMA fights)therefore you won't get a purse for them. Some promotions like ours will try and pay expenses by offering a ticket deal for am and semi pros.
MMA is only a job for a very tiny minority, we have only two full time fighters in the UK, everyone else has a job, I don't think it's much different in the States. There is and never has been much money in MMA. I've known no one to make money out of fighting, even Michael Bisping has other work.
Fighting professional rules isn't as dangerous as fighting boxing, there has been few serious injuries and every single fighter should be insured before they fight, that's a must.
No one I know goes into MMA thinking it's a job or that it's going to pay, it's not and likely never will.


----------



## Si-Je (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually, hubbie has and will keep his day job.  I'm just stating that it is costly to train and prepare a fighter, and I believe that they should get compensation in due course.
The UFC makes wicked, mad money off these fighters, and it seems to me that they are taken advantage of.  

Plus, for him to fight ameture would negate too much of his Wing Chun tools in the ring.  Several are already not allowed in professional fighting, but for him to be denied head punches, elbow and knees would truely cause him to lose the fight or get hurt.

That's why we're not interested in taking the risks with ameture fighting.  And he's hoping to train other fighters and get them fights in the future.  That's the career track he's really looking for when it comes to professional fighting.  He's already done 10 + ameture fights in San Shao and has experience with an elevated ring, we're pretty sure he'll do well in a cage or other venue.  
And actually, it seems easier to get fights in San Shao lately than even the miniscule paying MMA fights.  The extra money from fighting and the exposue could really help get a school or club up and running in the future.  I've met quite a few people who do this and are pretty successful, and this is what we're really aiming at.
But, to attract students for cage or san shao fighting, he'll need to "bring it" so to speak in the ring a couple of times.  It's only fair.


----------



## Si-Je (Oct 9, 2008)

Almost fight time people!
One more month, and hubbies fighting a grappler.  Younger and "more experienced fighter" in Novemeber.
Gonna beg and plead or whatever to get ahold of a camcorder for the fight.  Will have video if I have to draw it in blood! lol!


----------

